# Nvidia, dual monitor, how to?



## kasumi (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello. 

Whenever I installed the proprietary Nvidia drivers on Linux, I had a comfortable GUI tool which makes it possible to activate the second screen and adjust the resolutions. I have two 24" monitors with a total resolution of 3840 x 1080.

This is my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file at the moment. Is there any possibility of easily installing the GUI tool named "Nvidia X Server Settings"?
Thank you in advance.


```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 270.41.06  (buildmeister@swio-display-x86-rhel47-06.$

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "X.org Configured"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    ModulePath      "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "record"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "glx"
    Load           "dri2"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Monitor Vendor"
    ModelName      "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]
        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>
        #Option     "FlatPanel"                 # [<bool>]
        #Option     "FPDither"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "CrtcNumber"                # <i>
        #Option     "FPScale"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "FPTweak"                   # <i>
        #Option     "DualHead"                  # [<bool>]
    Identifier     "Card0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"
    BoardName      "GT200 [GeForce GTX 260]"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Card0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       4
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       8
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       15
    EndSubSection
   SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       16
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## caesius (Apr 24, 2011)

You've found x11/nvidia-xconfig so I assume you know how to use ports.

What you're looking for x11/nvidia-settings. It is a great utility, you have to run it as root to make permanent changes.


----------



## vivek (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes, run nvidia-settings as root and look for twinview config. You can set monitor in mirror mode or separate x servers.


----------



## bbzz (Apr 30, 2011)

Or, simply edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf by hand like this (this is my config, apply changes as appropriate):

```
Section "Extensions"
    Option  "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier     "X.org Configured"
        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
        ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/webfonts/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/URW/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/dejavu/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/terminus-font/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/bitstream-vera/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Load  "dbe"
        Load  "dri"
        Load  "dri2"
        Load  "extmod"
        Load  "glx"
        Load  "record"
        Load  "freetype"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Keyboard0"
        Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Mouse0"
        Driver      "mouse"
        Option      "Protocol" "auto"
        Option      "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection


Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor0"
        VendorName   "Samsung"
        ModelName    "Monitor Model"
        Option       "DPMS"
        HorizSync    30-75
        VertRefresh  56-61
        
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor1"
        VendorName   "Samsung"
        ModelName    "Monitor Model"
        Option       "DPMS"
EndSection


Section "Device"
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "nvidia"
        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"
        BoardName   "GT200b [GeForce GTX 285]"
        BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        DefaultDepth    24
        Option      "TwinView" "true"
        Option      "MetaModes" "1920x1080,1920x1080"
        Option      "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "30.0 - 75.0"
        Option      "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "56.0 - 61.0"
        Option      "TwinViewOrientation" "RightOf"
        Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
        SubSection     "Display"
                Viewport    0 0
                Depth       24
                Modes      "1920x1080" "1920x1080"
           EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------

